# you're pathetic



## Aoyama

Je trouve, dans une toute récente série anglo-saxone diffusée sur Canal Plus en "bilingue" avec sous-titres, la traduction suivante à la réplique "you're pathetic" : _tu es pathétique_ .
L'expression sonne faux (en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendue) et le mot, sans être un faux ami, me semble _incongru._
J'aurais dit "vous êtes ridicule, lamentable, nul", quelque chose comme ça ...
Un point de vue ?


----------



## jetset

pourtant ça sonne tout à fait français


----------



## hampton.mc

Tu fais de la peine ?


----------



## Aoyama

Tu es pathétique ?
 Tu dirais à qqn "tu es pathétique" ? Peut-être ... moi, pas vraiment.


----------



## djudju

je dirais que ça dépend du contexte, mais en langage courant, il me semble qu'on dirait plutôt : tu es nul, tu es minable, tu es pitoyable - voir tu crains!


----------



## Aoyama

> Tu *me* fais de la peine


Ah oui, pas mal. Surtout que cela ne voudrait pas dire "you're hurting me" ou "you're causing me pain" ...



> tu es nul, tu es minable, tu es pitoyable - tu crains


Oui, cela rejoint ce que je pense.
Minable serait plutôt "you're mean", mais selon contexte ...
"Tu crains" est bon aussi (selon contexte encore).


----------



## hampton.mc

Tu fais (vraiment) pitié


----------



## Micia93

Aoyama said:


> Tu es pathétique ?
> Tu dirais à qqn "tu es pathétique" ? Peut-être ... moi, pas vraiment.


 
sans te froisser, "t'es pathétique" est très courant chez les jeunes


----------



## Yosekan

Clairement, "tu es pathétique" est la traduction évidente et ne devrait pas du tout te sembler incongrue.


----------



## frenchifried

Ilya beacoup de sens pour le mot pathetic, mais dans votre contexte, cela veut dire qu'une personne ou une chose ou un évènement est sans valeur, par example :  'Tu es nul',  'c'est bidon', 'le match était lamentable' etc.


----------



## DearPrudence

jetset said:


> pourtant ça sonne tout à fait français


Comme jetset, sûrement à cause de beaucoup de séries doublées, ça ne me choque pas (et je me retiens de citer d'autres calques qui vont bientôt passer dans le français).
Mais en effet, "*tu (me) fais de la peine*" est sûrement mieux venu.
Aussi :
"*Tu (me) fais pitié*"
Ou pour parler djeuns (même si c'est sûrement déjà dépassé) : "*Tu fais (trop) tièp*"


----------



## hampton.mc

Je suis d'accord avec Aoyama, je ne trouve pas que l'expression soit vraiment courante et je ne l'entends pas non plus chez les ados.


----------



## Micia93

hampton.mc said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Aoyama, je ne trouve pas que l'expression soit vraiment courante et je ne l'entends pas non plus chez les ados.


 
ça dépend des coins alors ! 
j'entends ça sans arrêt (pas que chez les ados du reste, disons jeunes gens) et même que ça m'énerve ... !


----------



## Aoyama

> sans te froisser, "t'es pathétique" est très courant chez les jeunes


Ca ne me froisse pas, mais quand même, ça doit dépendre de là où on est. Je ne crois pas que dans le 93 on dirait "tu es pathétique" ... A Passy peut-être ...


----------



## Micia93

Aoyama said:


> Ca ne me froisse pas, mais quand même, ça doit dépendre de là où on est. Je ne crois pas que dans le 93 on dirait "tu es pathétique" ... A Passy peut-être ...


 
haha ! je n'habite pas à Passy non plus ! 
de toute façon, si dans ta série, cela a été traduit ainsi, il y a bien une raison, non ?


----------



## Seeda

Je pense (aussi?) que c'est un anglicisme importé des séries américaines parmi tant d'autres... perso, je l'emploie et ça donne beaucoup de résultats sur Google.


----------



## djudju

Pour ce que ça vaut, je crois que le sens premier du mot pathétique en français (de pathêtikos « relatif à la passion » ) comporte une forme d'empathie, alors que le sens dérivé de l'anglais est clairement péjoratif.


----------



## Aoyama

> le sens premier du mot pathétique en français (de pathêtikos « relatif à la passion » ) comporte une forme d'empathie, alors que le sens dérivé de l'anglais est clairement péjoratif.


Nous sommes tout à fait d'accord, et on peut même relier le mot à "pathos" (en français), d'où l'idée que c'est presque un faux ami.
_Pathetic_ en anglais ne reprend plus une quelconque connotation savante (venue du grec), que l'on pourrait avoir avec "pathologique" par exemple, mais devient un mot courant, presque "colloquial" qui a un sens péjoratif ou presque insultant.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Autant _*tu* es pathétique _ ne me paraît pas naturel (dans cette fonction d'_understatement_), autant je dirais facilement _*c'est* pathétique_...


> Et mon fils, ironie de la nature, n'a aucun talent. Aucun, aucun. C'est pathétique.


(Yasmina Reza, 1989)


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, certes, mais je le prendrais comme un anglicisme.


----------



## cailleach

I agree that it's an obvious anglicism or at the very least what one calls a 'faux ami'.  As a non-native French-speaker, it simply does not sound right to me.  T'es nul/ pitoyable seems far more appropriate.


----------



## Moon Palace

Bizarre, bizarre, comment décide-t-on qu'une expression est un anglicisme? 
Je n'aurais pas classé _tu es pathétique_ dans la catégorie des anglicismes, d'autant moins maintenant que je l'ai trouvé chez Mauriac


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sous la forme "tu es pathétique", je ne sais pas trop (hors "pathos") - mais Eugène Sue a employé "c'est pathétique" dans ce sens de "minable", "qui craint" en 1861 sans être vraiment suspect d'influence maligne :


> C'est pathétique : ô candeur des  coquins ! n'es-tu pas faite pour étonner les hommes de bien?' Ces hommes  sont entrain de violer la constitution de leur pays, de forcer la loi,...


----------



## cailleach

Moon Palace said:


> Bizarre, bizarre, comment décide-t-on qu'une expression est un anglicisme?
> Je n'aurais pas classé _tu es pathétique_ dans la catégorie des anglicismes, d'autant moins maintenant que je l'ai trouvé chez Mauriac


 
Allow me to clarify: I don't deny that pathétique is a perfectly acceptable French word but in my experience the characterisation of someone or something as 'pathetic' to mean 'you're a loser' or 'that's something a loser would do' is not typically a French usage.  Still, I've never had cause to insult someone in French, so my pejorative vocabulary is limited to 'coquin(e)' and 'brigand'.


----------



## frenchifried

C'est que le sens de pathétique n'est pas toujours le même en anglais qu'en français et quand le mot est employé dans un sens péjoratif, ça s'exprime ni avec de l'empathie, ni avec de la sympathie mais plutôt avec une impatience moqueuse et négative.


----------



## Moon Palace

In fact, the original meaning of _tu es pathétique_ was, as in the Mauriac example, _you're going to make us cry_, but I would say that using irony, it has come to mean _you're a loser... 
_Yet I would say this drift in the meaning of the word is not necessarily due to the influence of English.


----------



## Aoyama

> In fact, the original meaning of _tu es pathétique_ was, as in the Mauriac example, _you're going to make us cry_, but I would say that using irony, it has come to mean _you're a loser... _


You're a loser (or something in the same line) is the "usual" meaning in modern English.
Take a line like : "you pathetic son of a bitch", would that be in French : "espèce de fils de pute pathétique ?". Probably NOT. I'd say : "espèce de petit con, connard", something in the like ...


----------



## french teacher

Bonjour,

Pour moi, ''_tu es pathétique_'' est vraiment une traduction littérale, un anglicisme. En français on dit plutôt que _quelquechose_ est pathétique. Dans les sous-tîtres, on trouve fréquemment ce genre de traduction. Je dirais plus ''tu me désespères / tu es désespérant(e) (langue soutenue)


----------



## Micia93

"tu es pathétique mon pauvre gars", pour moi signifie "tu fais pitié", donc par extension "tu vaux pas grand chose" "tu racontes que des bêtises" ....


----------



## Aoyama

> Pour moi, ''_tu es pathétique_'' est vraiment une traduction littérale, un anglicisme. En français on dit plutôt que _quelquechose_ est pathétique. Dans les sous-tîtres, on trouve fréquemment ce genre de traduction. Je dirais plus ''tu me désespères / tu es désespérant(e) (langue soutenue)


Je suis bien d'accord. La différence entre *qqc* et *qqn* est bien vue et elle est fondamentale. C'est elle qui _change _(d'abord)_ complètement le sens en anglais, lui donnant un sens argotique qui exclut une traduction littérale en français._



> "tu es pathétique mon pauvre gars"


 sans froisser personne, je me demande qui pourrait bien dire ça ... Au Québec peut-être ?


----------



## piloulac

djudju said:


> Pour ce que ça vaut, je crois que le sens premier du mot pathétique en français (de pathêtikos « relatif à la passion » ) comporte une forme d'empathie, alors que le sens dérivé de l'anglais est clairement péjoratif.



L'anglais propose, également, les deux sens :
un sens premier : qui inspire la pitié, qui suscite la compassion, l'empathie
un sens péjoratif : la tristesse disparaît et la pitié devient méprisante.

D'après TFD, ici.


----------



## Micia93

c'est un problème générationnel au final
comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il s'agit d'une expression essentiellement dite par les jeunes dont on sait qu'ils dévient le sens des mots (autres exemples "mytho" pour "menteur", "blasé" pour "en avoir marre" ....)
la série dont il est question s'adresse peut-être à des jeunes, d'où cette traduction qui dérange tout le monde ...


----------



## Aoyama

> la série dont il est question s'adresse peut-être à des jeunes, d'où cette traduction qui dérange tout le monde ...


Pas vraiment (mais ça ne prouve rien, la question peut se prendre comme étant d'ordre général), c'est une série de quatre parties sur la fondation de l'Etat d'Israël, de 1946 à nos jours. Beaucoup plus British English than AE.


----------



## piloulac

Lisa Taylor et R.Burton se disputent (Who's afraid of V.Woolf) :
_"(Our son)....The one thing I tried to carry unscathed through the sewer of our  marriage through the sick nights and the pathetic, stupid days through  the derision and the laughter. God, the laughter!"_

Et le sous-titre est " ...les journées lamentables....". Ce  qui tend à  montrer que l'utilisation de 'pathétique' en français n'est pas  spontanée.


----------



## Micia93

piloulac said:


> Ce qui tend à montrer que l'utilisation de 'pathétique' en français n'est pas spontanée.


 
tout-à-fait puisqu'il s'agit d'un phénomène de mode !


----------



## Aoyama

> l'utilisation de 'pathétique' en français n'est pas spontanée


bien d'accord. Le film en question date de 1966, il y a presque un demi-siècle, à une époque où le mot n'aurait pas été compris tel quel (en français).
Mais cela conforte ce que j'ai dit #18, le mot _a pris un sens particulier en anglais qui l'a fait dévier de son sens initial (un peu savant) que l'on trouve/ait aussi en français._ Il reste que si une traduction mot-à-mot se rencontre en français, elle n'est pas naturelle, pas souhaitable et (pour moi) pas correcte, car elle ne renvoit pas à un sens qui existe en français, phénomène de mode ou pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée d'arriver en retard à la fête. 





Micia93 said:


> "tu es pathétique mon pauvre gars", pour moi signifie "tu fais pitié"


 Pour moi aussi. Dans ce sens, j'aime bien l'adjectif _minable_ = Qui inspire la pitié qui pour moi n'a rien à voir avec "you're mean". 





Aoyama said:


> sans froisser personne, je me demande qui pourrait bien dire ça ... Au Québec peut-être ?


 C'est assez courant en effet, sous l'influence de l'anglais. Mais j'ai l'impression en lisant ce fil que l'exemple de Micia n'est pas typiquement québécois 
(à part peut-être « mon pauvre gars »).  

Mais bon... il s'agit bel et bien d'un anglicisme sémantique ou faux ami. Extrait de *la BDL* (exemples sous le lien) : 





> En français, le mot _pathétique_ comporte donc toujours l’idée d’émotions vives. Par contre, en anglais, l’adjectif _pathetic_ signifie aussi « inadéquat, misérable, qui ne vaut rien, qui est infructueux ». C’est avec ces sens qu’il faut éviter d’employer _pathétique_ en français, car il s’agit d’anglicismes sémantiques que l’on peut avantageusement remplacer par divers adjectifs comme _inadéquat_, _inapproprié_, _misérable_, _minable_, _lamentable_, _pitoyable_, _insignifiant_


 Cela dit, entre « _tu crains _» - qui n'est pas courant au Québec, et qui franchement m'énerve - et « _t'es pathétique _»... ma foi, je préfère l'anglicisme.


----------



## Aoyama

Nicomon me signale avec raison l'article très pertinent sur _Pathétique_ dans la BDL :
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?T1=path%E9tique&T3.x=6&T3.y=12 ,il résume bien ce qui a été dit ici.
La BDL classe ce mot dans la liste des _anglicismes sémantiques_, un concept qui est expliqué dans le corpus du site.

En français, le mot _pathétique_ comporte donc toujours l’idée d’émotions vives. Par contre, en anglais, l’adjectif _pathetic_ signifie aussi « inadéquat, misérable, qui ne vaut rien, qui est infructueux ». C’est avec ces sens qu’il faut éviter d’employer _pathétique_ en français, car il s’agit d’anglicismes sémantiques que l’on peut avantageusement remplacer par divers adjectifs comme _inadéquat_, _inapproprié_, _misérable_, _minable_, _lamentable_, _pitoyable_, _insignifiant_.

J'aurais pensé que les Québécois auraient une propension à employer le mot (plus que les autres francophones), mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Nicomon me signale avec raison l'article très pertinent sur _Pathétique_ dans la BDL :
> http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?T1=path%E9tique&T3.x=6&T3.y=12 ,il résume bien ce qui a été dit ici.


 Mais AO, t'as remis le lien que j'avais déjà mis plus haut - en mentionnant (exemples sous le lien) - et la même citation. 

Je me demande si la date du jour n'y serait pas pour quelque chose?


----------



## Micia93

tout à fait Aoyama, ceci dit, tout dépend du niveau de langage qui est requis. Nous ne sommes pas à L'Académie Française et il est normal que les traductions (surtout de films actuels) se rapprochent plus du langage parlé par une certaine couche de la population (exactement comme pour l'argot ou pour des tournures de phrases pas toujours grammaticalement correctes mais que l'on utilise couramment comme "j'sais pas", "y'a qu'à faire ça" .... )


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est vrai. C'est Aloïs qui me joue des tours. Je laisse .


> Nous ne sommes pas à L'Académie Française et il est normal que les traductions (surtout de films actuels) se rapprochent plus du langage parlé par une certaine couche de la population (exactement comme pour l'argot ou pour des tournures de phrases pas toujours grammaticalement correctes mais que l'on utilise couramment comme "j'sais pas", "y'a qu'à faire ça" .... )


Bine sour dirait mon voisin ukrainien, nous ne sommes pas à l'Académie, Dieu nous en préserve. Mais je ne crois pas que le terme _pathétique_ (qu'on le prenne pour un anglicisme ou non) soit un mot argotique _en français ._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tant qu'à citer le TLF, signalons que le mot _anglicisme_ est... un mot emprunté à la langue anglaise...
Par ailleurs il serait honnête de remarquer que, si le TLF signale une expression comme _anglicisme_, c'est que cette expression est devenue tout à fait courante depuis un temps certain... Le TLF n'en parlerait sinon pas.
Il y aura donc très probablement un moment - si le moment n'est pas déjà arrivé - où l'expression sera acceptée comme française (tout comme _anglicisme_ est maintenant français).

Maitenant, Aoyama, on ne sait toujours pas à quoi s'appliquait _pathetic_ dans votre exemple initial.
Et, comme cela a été longuement expliqué, _pathetic_ peut dans de nombreux cas donner _pathétique_ en français.
Contexte...?


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne sais pas si on citait le TFL. Nico (et moi) c'était la BDL (truc québécois).
Le contexte, si je me souviens bien, c'était des soldats britanniques qui "bizutaient" (en fait à la limite de la torture) un conscrit juif, britannique aussi, bien sûr. Un sergent (vaguement amoureux ,dans l'histoire, d'une jeune réfugiée juive) intervient brusquement et par hasard, empoigne brutalement l'un des responsables et lui hurle " you're pathetic, that you will never , I repeat NEVER,[see this] happen under my watch" (de mémoire).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama said:


> Je ne sais pas si on citait le TFL. Nico (et moi) c'était la BDL (truc québécois).


Indeed, mon mauvais - moi aussi Aloïs me concerne, puisque mes yeux ont lu "BDL" mais mon cerveau a reçu "TLF"... lequel TLF ne répertorie pas cet anglicisme, contrairement à ce que je disais. 
Dans le cas cité, je ne dirais effectivement pas _pathétique_ - ma plume me soufflerait _tu es en dessous de tout_.
Mais ça collera mal au doublage...!


> ...that you will never...


----------



## Aoyama

Pas un doublage mais un sous-titre (mais la version étant bilingue, le doublage était aussi disponible).
Le "that" ne colle pas ici, je pensais à autre chose ...


----------

